# Traditional beach houses in the US



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Traditional beach houses..If you got some nice near you, let us see them..
:cheers:

*BryanWebb*









*mikelynaugh*









littleREDelf


















linda siemon









cshontz









*rachel in wonderland*









mootsie
















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/3714869202_127ee295c0_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Are those old or are those new ones?
I like those houses but I like em more with the old look. These ones look to MCmansion.
Second pic is more what I have in mind...
Do you have other pics?


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

joshsam said:


> Are those old or are those new ones?
> I like those houses but I like em more with the old look. These ones look to MCmansion.
> Second pic is more what I have in mind...
> Do you have other pics?


I found those on Flickr..All from North Carolina..I'll post more from Flickr..If you got some o you can find some, post...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

http://gb.fotolibra.com/images/previews/601887-beach-houses-ocean-city-nj-usa.jpeg









http://texascoastgeology.com/passes/surfside_2_27_2008b 053sm.JPG









http://www.bolivarchamber.org/Portals/0/BolivarCrystalBeachHomes.jpg


I was looking in the Gulf of Texas but I found that lots of those Beach home villages where swept away by Katrina...


----------

